

Show HN: Simple mobile-friendly domain names brainstorming tool (and API) - wjsio
http://wjs.io/

======
ismaelc
Hey I've documented your API in [https://www.mashape.com/community/wjs-
io#!documentation](https://www.mashape.com/community/wjs-io#!documentation)
Feel free to email me so I can transfer it to your account- chris@mashape.com

